

Ask HN: programmer-analyst student looking for a great internship (Europe) - olivierg

I&#x27;ll start my last year as a programmer-analyst student in September and the second term consist of an internship. I believe it&#x27;s a wonderful opportunity to do something great in an interesting company and that&#x27;s why I came to ask you guys.<p>Accordingly, I am looking for a meaningful and interesting internship of 15 weeks starting in February 2014.<p>I&#x27;m a French-speaking Belgian guy, but I speak English fluently and I&#x27;m minded to travel in Europe (I&#x27;ll study in Copenhagen for the first term).<p>Up to now, I mainly developed for the web, but I&#x27;m currently broadening my skills (by learning Objective-C, for example) and will learn any language rapidly as needed.<p>If you&#x27;re interested (or have any tips), please get in touch: my email is on my profile page.
======
rjwebb
What specific areas are you interested in?

~~~
olivierg
Thank you for your comment. I'm especially interested by home automation and
data mining.

